# No sound from speakers or sub?



## Rod2486 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have followed the tutorials ok how to get started using REW. I have everything setup correctly to the step of setting the spl meter. My problem is I am not getting anything coming out of the speakers or subs. Any noise that I have got so far is from the laptop speakers. I rechecked everything and I seem to have all the steps correctly setup. Not sure what the problem is.

Using HDMI with a CS UMIK. Any suggestions. I knew I would run into a problem haha


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you tried going into your Windows Sound settings to make sure it is properly setup? I had a problem with mine, and i had to go in and change the Source for the sound before running REW.


----------



## Rod2486 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have found the speakers are putting out sound during the speaker configuration test. It also plays any music I play via the laptop like YouTube etc. I just get no signal when using REW. Kinda thinking I need to remove software and reinstall. All Co. Exton and pre REW setup is spot on.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Rod2486 said:


> I have found the speakers are putting out sound during the speaker configuration test. It also plays any music I play via the laptop like YouTube etc. I just get no signal when using REW. Kinda thinking I need to remove software and reinstall. All Co. Exton and pre REW setup is spot on.


Your results seem to indicate that other programs are taking control of the sound devices and are "locking out" REW from gaining access to them. If I am not mistaken, that is what *ellisr63* was suggesting. It can be a pain to get programs to "let go" of drivers sometimes, may involve changing the configuration of those programs and perhaps even rebooting afterward.


----------



## Rod2486 (Dec 16, 2014)

AudiocRaver said:


> Your results seem to indicate that other programs are taking control of the sound devices and are "locking out" REW from gaining access to them. If I am not mistaken, that is what *ellisr63* was suggesting. It can be a pain to get programs to "let go" of drivers sometimes, may involve changing the configuration of those programs and perhaps even rebooting afterward.


See that's what I thought originally. So i went back and have rechecked my settings during setup for REW. my setting are the same as any tutorial that I have found. My findings with these tutorials is that during REW setup part of the process is making system changes to allow REW to be the only program that will be directing source material to the avr. I will go back in again and check around. i know i am close to getting this figured out. Ready to run some sweeps. Went out and bought a new laptop to get up and running. It never goes easy for me haha


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> Your results seem to indicate that other programs are taking control of the sound devices and are "locking out" REW from gaining access to them. If I am not mistaken, that is what *ellisr63* was suggesting. It can be a pain to get programs to "let go" of drivers sometimes, may involve changing the configuration of those programs and perhaps even rebooting afterward.


Yes, that is what I am talking about... In my case JRiver was holding on to the drivers.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Rod2486 said:


> See that's what I thought originally. So i went back and have rechecked my settings during setup for REW. my setting are the same as any tutorial that I have found.


Sounds like you missed ellisr63’s point. You need to check the settings in Windows, not REW. Right click on the speaker icon at the bottom right of the task bar, and check the settings for both Recording and Playback devices. Can’t give you specifics from that point as you’ve given us no info on your hardware, buts both should be set to default to your sound card if you’re using an outboard model. If you’re using a USB mic it should be selected as the default recording device.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Rod2486 (Dec 16, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Sounds like you missed ellisr63’s point. You need to check the settings in Windows, not REW. Right click on the speaker icon at the bottom right of the task bar, and check the settings for both Recording and Playback devices. Can’t give you specifics from that point as you’ve given us no info on your hardware, buts both should be set to default to your sound card if you’re using an outboard model. If you’re using a USB mic it should be selected as the default recording device.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I do have a usb UMIK. I have made sure it is the default recorder. It is check marked and says default device. Hardware is ASUS q 502 laptop.


----------



## Rod2486 (Dec 16, 2014)

I am basically running out of options with this. Everything is set to default. I get sound out of my speakers and subs from any other use with the computer. For some reason REW is always asking for my calibration file evemn though it is already setup in the mic tab in REW preferences. 

Thinking of reinstalling and seeing if something changes.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Rod2486 said:


> I am basically running out of options with this. Everything is set to default. I get sound out of my speakers and subs from any other use with the computer. For some reason REW is always asking for my calibration file evemn though it is already setup in the mic tab in REW preferences.
> 
> Thinking of reinstalling and seeing if something changes.


Did you check this setting?


----------



## Rod2486 (Dec 16, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Did you check this setting?



Yes that is exactly what I have shown since I first started setting up REW. That and my USB Umik are both my default devices when they are plugged in. 

I have begun to assume this is a fairly uncommon problem i am experiencing. I have tried uninstalling REW and then reinstalling. Nothing changed. Actually all my previous settings stayed the same after install. Didnt have to go in and change everything to the way described in the tutorials. 90 degree calibration file was already uploaded onto REW in the mic tab of preferences. 

I have thought of trying to reinstall ASIO, but am not sure if thats gonna make a difference either.


----------



## Rod2486 (Dec 16, 2014)

Strange new findings. I changed the driver from ASIO to Java, and got sound to come from speakers. Setup my parameters after switching to java. The problem is from what tutorials say I should be inbetween -20-10 on my receivers master volume to read 75db in the REW spl meter. To read 75db I have to have my MV at -66. When I have the MV at -20 the spl meter is showing 108db.

This to me is calling out that something is not working right with ASIO, either a failed installation or something along those lines. I am no computer genious but all things point to that. I installed some different programs that I can have tones or music come play from and all played through my home speakers. 

Gonna try a ASIO reinstall and see what happens.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I was just going to suggest changing to Java drivers and then back to the ASIO drivers. Sometimes simply changing the input or output selection to another value and back to the desired value will kick something into gear and get it all working. It makes no sense, and it's terribly frustrating, kind of a software whack on the side of the head if you will. I think it is a Windows problem, not a problem with REW code. getting software and drivers to behave in the audio realms can be very tedious.


----------



## Rod2486 (Dec 16, 2014)

AudiocRaver said:


> I was just going to suggest changing to Java drivers and then back to the ASIO drivers. Sometimes simply changing the input or output selection to another value and back to the desired value will kick something into gear and get it all working. It makes no sense, and it's terribly frustrating, kind of a software whack on the side of the head if you will. I think it is a Windows problem, not a problem with REW code. getting software and drivers to behave in the audio realms can be very tedious.


Ya I did that after seeing it work in Java. Still didnt work so I reinstalled ASIO. Still no go, all sound comes from the laptop. So weird. Why do I have this luck.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

are any devices showing up in the ASIO control panel other than the device you are desiring to use? sometimes getting them to let go and allow REW to use the device you want can be difficult as well

completely quit REW and restart it after every setting change.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Your luck is not all that bad. The difference is that you are persisting. Most people just give up.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Check you have the right sample rate selected, should be 48k for the UMIK. In ASIO4All (assuming that is what you are using) you may need to tick the box that says "Always resample 44.1k <-> 48k" if one of the devices is set up to run at 44.1k.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If all else fails, you can just use your computer's headphone output to your receiver.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Rod2486 (Dec 16, 2014)

Further update. From what I have found I know rew preferences using ASIO driver I can not find my hdmi output in the boxes. It has always said hd audio (my computer speakers). The driver has never detected my hdmi output like it should. The java driver locates it and my umik. I can run sweeps using that driver. 

At first the asio driver would atleast recognize my umik. Now I can't even get that to show up on the input box. I am beginning to believe ASIO just doesn't work with my ASUS laptop. I have tried reinstalling ASIO and REW multiple times. I just bought thr laptop the other day. It can be returned if it may be causing the problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Your problem may lie in the setup of ASIO4All, the devices you wish to use need to be configured (selected) in the ASIO4All control panel, that really needs to happen before starting REW. The folk with most experience of using ASIO4All with REW are over on the AVS Forum thread.


----------



## Rod2486 (Dec 16, 2014)

JohnM said:


> Your problem may lie in the setup of ASIO4All, the devices you wish to use need to be configured (selected) in the ASIO4All control panel, that really needs to happen before starting REW. The folk with most experience of using ASIO4All with REW are over on the AVS Forum thread.


The only way to get to the ASIO control panel that I have found is through preferences on REW. There is no icon or anything for ASIO that I can find on the computer that takes you directly to the control panel. 

I keep trying to find some way to get the ASIO driver to recognize my HDMI out, just no luck. It really is boggling my mind. I have been running scans with the Java driver that seems to be doing fine. What benefit does the ASIO driver give me over the Java driver? Tonight the Asio driver did recognize my UMIK again unlike it did earlier at lunch. 

In will say running sweeps is very interesting. And my room has a way smoother response than anticipated out of my subs. I am basically flat from 7hz to 60 in multiple spots, one spot flat till 80. Funny thing is my MLP is actually one of the worse spots in the room. My old hot spot I called it with my single VTF15 is actually the best place in the room easily with one sub or both S2's playing. Quite interesting. I could sit around and take measurments all day long haha


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Are your Java, ASIO4ALL, and REW all at the latest level? A couple of months ago I had a laptop that simply would not respond to my desired setup selections, much like you are experiencing. Finally I decided to update everything I could think of, started with these 3 updates, and then it started to behave.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Sometimes using HDMI with the Java driver doesn't provide access to all the HDMI channels, but the ASIO4All driver does, so it's handy for those circumstances. An ASIO driver may also support higher sample rates and bit depths than the Java drivers, but there is nothing at all wrong with using the Java drivers.


----------



## Rod2486 (Dec 16, 2014)

I do have all the updated versions of software. I still haven't found a solution.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

My only suggestion is keep trying things that do not seem like they should make a difference. Unplug the UMIK-1. Plug it into a different USB port. Disable ALL devices on the asio panel. Quit and re-open REW after every change.

With REW off, disable ALL devices in the Windows audio panel, reboot, enable ONLY the device you want to access, try again in REW.

Try to set up ASIO in another program. Download Reaper (free), install (5 sec), find the ASIO window and see if you can connect to the device there, then close Reaper and see if it shows up in REW.

Sorry, it is crazy, but thus is the way it sometimes is setting up audio in Windows. Once it works you will be fine.


----------



## Rod2486 (Dec 16, 2014)

AudiocRaver said:


> My only suggestion is keep trying things that do not seem like they should for some rdifference. Unplug the UMIK-1. Plug it into a different USB port. Disable ALL devices on the asio panel. Quit and re-open REW after every change.
> 
> With REW off, disable ALL devices in the Windows audio panel, reboot, enable ONLY the device you want to access, try again in REW.
> 
> ...


The only problem I have is finding the hdmi output. My umik has showed up every time but on one try. For some reason it just won't recognize my hdmi connection. It is interesting to say the least haha


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Rod2486 said:


> I do have all the updated versions of software. I still haven't found a solution.


Dear Rod,
I read everyone of your post here. You know what, *your not alone*. 
Me too, everytime I learn something new with computor, I got it the hard way. Nothing ever goes like it is supposed to be the first time.

See:
I received yesterday my UMIK-1 from MiniDsp (I an hooked up to this forum like a drug addict!). I followed the excellent paper (REW 101 Step By Step Setup Guide, by AustinJerry and others at AVS Forum, Rev 4.1 June 6, 2015) . I downloaded everything on the Asus laptop of my daughter.
And I stucked *on the same place as you* ! Knowing my luck I was not surprise. 3 hours later, I went to bed. I must to work sometimes to pay the bills!

Maybe this could help you :

During my last attempt (after uninstall and reinstall everything and quit REW after setting up ASIO and reopen REW), I saw in the dropdown box output all the 8 channels but the device was my Samsung TV instead of my receiver. No sound from REW generator. When tv was off, I get the receiver in REW but no hdmi channels at all.

This morning I checked the TV sound settings. Speakers of the TV were on. I put it to off (checked speakers from an other device option on the tv). But I did not had time to try REW again.

Stay tuned ...

If I can not use REW, I will not buy more complicated devices like nanoAvr. It is why I tried so hard ! (I have fun too but I would have more fun if, by God's will, once, I would have had success the first try!)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You might try ditching ASIO and running REW the regular way, feeding your computer’s headphone output to your system. We don’t seem to see many people reporting issues going that route.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You might try ditching ASIO and running REW the regular way, feeding your computer’s headphone output to your system. We don’t seem to see many people reporting issues going that route.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I should because after a couple of hours tonight trying everything, it does not work.
But, is feeding with headphone allow to measures all 5 channels and the sub or only R/L fronts?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No, you can only measure the front three speakers and subs with the headphone output. However, if you want a rear-speaker measurement it’s easy enough to move them to the front speaker terminals and measure them that way. That's what everyone did before ASIO was incorporated into REW anyway.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> No, you can only measure the front three speakers and subs with the headphone output. However, if you want a rear-speaker measurement it’s easy enough to move them to the front speaker terminals and measure them that way. That's what everyone did before ASIO was incorporated into REW anyway.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


oh! Thank you very much for the tip.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You might try ditching ASIO and running REW the regular way, feeding your computer’s headphone output to your system. We don’t seem to see many people reporting issues going that route.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Dear Wayne,
my receiver has a sound setting 7 channels stereo. Owner manual specifies:"When you play back multichannels sources, the unit mixes down the source to 2 channels (which will be the case in my problem) and then outputs the sound from all speakers"

So, if I do the following are my results be accurate ? Set Yamaha sound to 7 channels stereo -Umik-1 - REW - JAVA - speakers measurements - sweep everywhere and unplug 4 speakers and measure the remaining one - and repeat. ?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, that should be fine. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

HALLELUIAH!
HEUREKA!

Drivers drivers drivers update update update...
Windows was supposed to update the laptop...lies! 91 updates later...
Rew works, Umik-1 works and I will do my first measurements as soon as I can later on !!!
What a feeling for a dinausore ! (and a french speaking one for the same price !!)
Thank you all guies for your support..
" I'll be back [email protected]"


----------

